# Post Rap That's Got You Bumpin



## RevPokemon (Oct 5, 2016)

Metal has a thread like this, so I feel that Rap deserves one as well!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2016)

Pretty Dank Song. The classic Eminem.


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## MarzDaindigo (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Sheikah Impa (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Joom (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Daggot (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 22, 2017)

One of my so fucking horrible it is good things


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Joom (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Joom (Nov 26, 2020)

Guess I'm gonna bump.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 26, 2020)

i can't understand a n y t h i n g


----------



## SG854 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Joom (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## eyeliner (Nov 26, 2020)

At times, this one saved my miserable life:


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 26, 2020)

Not one game song huh?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 26, 2020)

Jacklack3 said:


>



this is my new favourite video


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2020)

Hip Hop made in Austria.


----------



## Joom (Nov 27, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Not one game song huh?


----------



## Joom (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## TheJeweler (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Flame (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Feb 11, 2021)

The fucking GOAT.


----------



## MockyLock (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## m3rcurial (Feb 11, 2021)

RevPokemon said:


> Metal has a thread like this, so I feel that Rap deserves one as well!




Digga D - Next Up (Part 1)


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

Since this on tv 24/7, I can't get it out of my head, but  funny commercial tho.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>



Oh yea love me some De La! "3 feet High and Rising" was the best tho....


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>



Oh yea, Q-tip the man too

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Oh yea, Q-tip the man too


Man I have to check my playlist to post more.
I'm missing lots of songs.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 12, 2021)

This topic is nightmare inducing. lol


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>



"Video Unavailable" It won't let us see Mechiko stuff here in the states


----------



## Jayro (Feb 12, 2021)

I love Tom MacDonald.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> "Video Unavailable" It won't let us see Mechiko stuff here in the states


Not missing much. I rarely hear Rap-Hiphop in spanish. There's not many "artists" whom I consider good.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

Actually love this thread, Finding new music never heard is awesome! Need to update my phone with some new tunes!
One my favs for you JuanMena:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Actually love this thread, Finding new music never heard is awesome! Need to update my phone with some new tunes!


I rarely like music posted by others.
But I do like Rap as much as I like Jazz or Lounge music.

Besides, I'm a 90's kid and had access to MTV when I was a child and MTV was good.
So most of the Rap and Hiphop I know comes from the 90's to mid 2000's.

90's has soul. Mid 2000's is more commercial and yet catchy.

So Ima share another 90's tune.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I rarely hear Rap-Hiphop in spanish


*Delinquent Habits* Check them out - watch vid above. Sen Dog from Cypress Hill, his solo group


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

90's


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

FUCK THE 15 MINUTE WAITING IN BETWEEN POSTS. I'M GOING TO POST 5 SONGS IN SPOILER TAGS



Spoiler: Amerie - Why don't we fall in love










Spoiler: Binary Star - Freakin Flows










Spoiler: Black Moon - Who got the props










Spoiler: Black Sheep - The choice is yours










Spoiler: Blackstreet - No diggity








More to come!

@BigOnYa 
Yeah, you fixed the video. Hm... interesting. It's not spanish, at least not completely spanish. The thing with Control Machete is that it's lyrics are true and the one you posted are more influenced by clichés. It's not bad, but It's something I wouldn't put on my playlist.
Although I'll try to be open to more of their music.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> @BigOnYa
> Yeah, you fixed the video. Hm... interesting. It's not spanish, at least not completely spanish. The thing with Control Machete is that it's lyrics are true and the one you posted are more influenced by clichés. It's not bad, but It's something I wouldn't put on my playlist.
> Although I'll try to be open to more of their music.


Yea it was just some hip hop of the 90's I remembered, had some Spanish influence, and I love Cypress Hill.
They have like 3 albums, with some songs in all Spanish.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

Spoiler: Bloodhoung Gang - Mama Say








Jazz meets Hip-hop. Not like Jamiroquai, but still Hip-hop


Spoiler: Brand New Heavies - Stay this Way










Spoiler: Brandi & Monica - The boy is mine










Spoiler: Citizen Kane - Black Rain










Spoiler: Citizen Kane - Elements of mind








@BigOnYa
Yeah. Cypress Hill is something I'm familiar with, but still hate that "Chicano" feeling they add. It's just me, I don't know, but aside of their hits I don't know more of them.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> something I'm familiar with, but still hate that "Chicano" feeling they add


I had to look this up, didn't know the exact meaning of "Chicano" and the dif of it from "Latino"....but yea you right


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

Spoiler: Citizen Kane - The Gambler








At this point is obvious that I moved to my personal play list and I'm posting in alphabetical order.


Spoiler: Common - Go!










Spoiler: Coolio - 1234










Spoiler: Crazy Town - Butterfly








Wasn't this obvious enough?


Spoiler: Cypress Hill - Insane in the brain


----------



## Jayro (Feb 12, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Not missing much. I rarely hear Rap-Hiphop in spanish. There's not many "artists" whom I consider good.



It's not difficult to rap in spanish, considering every word whymes with either an O or A, lmao!


----------



## Seliph (Feb 12, 2021)

This track by Clipping. is so sick

The song was recorded outside by a road so you can hear the ambience of cars driving by, there's a fantastic moment at 1:57 where you can hear the radio from a car driving by and the beat from the radio syncs up exactly with Daveed Digg's (the rapper's) rapping. It's so tight.

They have a lot of great songs and their most recent albums Visions of Bodies Being Burned and There Existed an Addiction to Blood are amazing if you're into more experimental horror-oriented stuff. Definitely check em out if you haven't, they're slept on.


This one's a banger too


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

Aren't they obvious in any decent Rap playlist?


Spoiler: De La Soul - Respect








My favourite ever Destiny's Child song.


Spoiler: Destiny's Child - Girl










Spoiler: Digable Planets - Rebirth of Slick










Spoiler: Dilated Peoples - Who's who










Spoiler: D-Mob - Hot Dayz


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

Spoiler: East Flatbrush - A madman's dream










Spoiler: Estelle - American Boy










Spoiler: Eve - Let me blow ya mind










Spoiler: Faith Evans - Soon as I get home










Spoiler: Fatboy Slim - Don't let the man get you down


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 12, 2021)

not seeing a lot of underground rap so might as well as cooperate


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

This is more into the House side, but I think it fits the topic?


Spoiler: Felix da Housecat - Silver Screen








Same, more into house, but still.


Spoiler: Fischerspooner - Emerge










Spoiler: Floetry - Say yes










Spoiler: Fugees - Killing me softly










Spoiler: Funkdoobiest - Rock on


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

Spoiler: Gauge the Mental Murderah - Cranium










Spoiler: Goapele - Closer










Spoiler: Godfather Don - Sadistic










Spoiler: Grand Puba - Amazing








Not proud of this, but still catchy.


Spoiler: Gym Class Heroes - Cupid's Chuckhold


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Feb 12, 2021)

A classic. RIP Dilla


If I could put DOOM's whole discography here, I would. Madlib of course pops off w/ his beats.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

Spoiler: House of Pain - Jump around










Spoiler: Ill Advised - Kites to the streets










Spoiler: Ill Biskits - A better day










Spoiler: Ini Kamoze - Here comes the hotstepper








This will sound pretty stupid... but I tend to stay away from _mainstream artists, _so Jay-Z, Snoop, 50-Cent, Kanye West,  and other rappers wouldn't normally be the artists to go for rap and hip-hop. But I don't know if it's because this piece has that Pharrel magic touch in it, but I like it and I hear it often.


Spoiler: Jay Z - Excuse me miss


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

Why not? She has ¿had? a nice feminine voice.


Spoiler: Jennifer Lopez - I'm Real








No love for R&B?


Spoiler: Jill Scott - Golden










Spoiler: John Legend - Green Light 








_Aaliyah *who*?_


Spoiler: Kellis - Trick Me










Spoiler: K-Os - Freeze


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

Spoiler: K-Otix . Ooh aah










Spoiler: Kreators - I can't understand










Spoiler: Milli Vanilli - Jump










Spoiler: L the Headtoucha - It's your life










Spoiler: Lauryn Hill - Doo wop that thing


----------



## zfreeman (Feb 12, 2021)

The Sugar Hill Gang - Rapper's Delight


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

Spoiler: Limp Bizkit
















Spoiler: Linkin Park - Numb










Spoiler: Ludacris - Stand up










Spoiler: Masta Ace Inc - Terror










Spoiler: Mathematiks - On top


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

Spoiler: MC Lyte - Poor Georgie










Spoiler: MF Grimm - Landslide










Spoiler: MC Geronimo - Shit's Real










Spoiler: Millenium - Fantasia










Spoiler: Mmomentumm - As I move


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 12, 2021)

Ok, lol, I'm not one that listens a lot to music that ain't from videogames, lol, and also rap ain't really my fave genre, but afaik, Anarchy Reigns' ost is rap and also one hell of a banger


Spoiler: My Town, My City









Spoiler: Kill 'em all









Spoiler: We all soldiers









Spoiler: Find you


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

Spoiler: Monkey Business - Get down










Spoiler: Montell Jordan - This is how we do it










Spoiler: N-Trance 










Spoiler: N.E.R.D - Rockstar










Spoiler: Naughty by Nature . Hip hop hooray


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

Spoiler: Nelly - Dilemma








Nelly Furtado is on the Trip-Hop side...  but I still would like to share her as Hip-hop. I still have yet to get to my Trip-Hop playlist though 


Spoiler: Nelly Furtado












Next on my playlist is Ol' Dirty Bastard... but that's been shared in page 3 I think. So... Omarion it is 


Spoiler: Omarion - Touch










Spoiler: Onyx - Shout










Spoiler: Outkast - The way you move


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

This one actually blew out some 12" subwoofers I had in my ride back in the day!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

Reminds me of Sonic Adventure 2: Battle... more specifically, Knuckle's stages' music.


Spoiler: Paris - The days of old










Spoiler: Pharrel - Frontin








The fuck happened to Puff Daddy?


Spoiler: Puff Daddy - I'll be missing you










Spoiler: Q-Tip - Life is better










Spoiler: Raphael Saadiq - Get involved


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

Spoiler: Royal Flush - Rotten apple










Spoiler: Run DMC - It's Tricky










Spoiler: Salt'n'Pepa












Spoiler: Scientifik - I used to know ya


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

Spoiler: Shortie no Mass 












Spoiler: Shrlock - For what it was










Spoiler: The Roots - Silent treatment










Spoiler: Sinistar Voices - Do or die










Spoiler: Skeelo - I wish


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

Spoiler: Snow - Informer










Spoiler: Swollen Members - Deep end








R&B


Spoiler: SWV - Rain








Boom chaka-lacka!


Spoiler: Tag Team - Whoomp










Spoiler: Black Eyed Peas









Note: Esthero sings Trip-Hop, Esthero should've been with them instead of Fergie


Again because why not?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

Spoiler: The Nonce - Mix Tapes










Spoiler: The Notorious BIG - Big poppa










Spoiler: The Pharcyde - Y?










Spoiler: The Xecutioners - Like this










Spoiler: Tribbeca Sound - Street Jazz


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

*Note: 
Sorry for bumping this thread like this. But given the ammount of music I happen to own, it would've taken me literal weeks ro post SOME of the songs I have in my personal playlist.
Besides, I don't think anyone here is this into Hip-Hop, Rap, R&B, Soul, Trip-Hop, Acid Jazz and others genres that are hand to hand with Rap.
So... I decided to post them all at once hoping to let you know guys that Hip-Hop and Rap is more than mainstream "artists" that stupid kids hears nowadays.

Rap and Hip-Hop wasn't bad in the 90's and early to mid 2000's. Hope you can see that and I hope you enjoy these songs I've posted.
Best regards and put your headphones, blast the volume and relax.*




Spoiler: US3 - Cantaloop










Spoiler: Walkin Large - Listen to this










Spoiler: Whirlpool Productions
















Spoiler: World Renown













*PS: I might share Trip-Hop playlist too? *


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2021)

damn you @Veho @Tom Bombadildo


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Jayro (Feb 16, 2021)

No filler bars in this one, just pure fire and talent:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 16, 2021)

That transition from intro to song is just beautiful


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 19, 2021)

RAV needs more love
https://soundcloud.com/rav/you-fuckers-were-asking-for-this-one


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 23, 2021)

the only songs by a youtuber that i like


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 23, 2021)

aadz93 said:


>



Yes R.I.P.


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Joom (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 23, 2021)

Joom said:


>



back in long beach is a BOP

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Mar 23, 2021)

This isn't necessarily rap but Andre's portion takes up the majority of the song.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 23, 2021)

tory went CRAZY on his part


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 25, 2021)

nice blinkers


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Joom (Mar 27, 2021)




----------

